# One of my Satori right before harvest...



## bud88 (Mar 30, 2016)

She didn't explode in size this time but she sure did show her beauty....as well as plenty of trichomes on the underside of sugar leaves.... 

View attachment 20160326_212427.jpg


----------



## bud88 (Mar 30, 2016)

I need a better camera...or photographer.....lol....


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 31, 2016)

That coloring is beautiful!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 1, 2016)

She doesnt look nearly done to me.  How long has she been flowering?


----------



## bud88 (Apr 2, 2016)

64 days yesterday and she's been chopped...and just like the girl that produced her she had some amber trichomes at 8 weeks...Knowing when to harvest this Satori is actually a mystery because of the amber trichomes so early...I'm going to say that there was more than 10% amber yesterday with the rest cloudy except for a clear trich here and there...

What are you seeing that makes you think she's not ready?? Because in person I almost felt that I waited too long because there were more amber than the last one (plant that this clone came from).  I know that my days are 100% correct!(from the first day of 12/12)..
I am starting to think that this phenotype I have is entirely different than what everyone else has been growing....maybe a newer seed run? They came from The Single Seed Center. Received them 4/2015...
Its a mute point because I am not going to continue with her....
Second time that I ended up with about a third of the buds with nanners..The other plants in the tent had no issues so it's not a light leak issue.  I have one last Satori in my flower tent that is at four and a half weeks and I am growing that organically. This one seems to have stretched a bit more and she started to produce pistils much sooner than the others have so only time will tell...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 2, 2016)

you are getting male flowers on the satori? did you get any seeds from the previous plant that went hermie?

regardless, still looks like some awesome buds, bud.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 2, 2016)

WOW, bud, that is shocking that Satori hermied.. Do you know what happened? I have never had that happen and I grow her a lot.   That is terrible. You should have some great smoke... I hope so.. let us know.. when did she hermi? was it a nanner or what? Yikes. So sorry that happened to you with such a great plant.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 2, 2016)

I have grown Satori for almost a decade and have never ever had it hermy.  One of the things I love about it is its stability.  I seriously do not know anyone who has had Satori hermy before.  I am wonderi g how this could have happened twice....

Idoubt that it was a bad run.  I had seeds from that time, but not from SIngle Seed Center--I wonder if they got things mixed up as your "satori" seems different.

The buds just do not look done to me--that is why I was asking about how long they had flowered.


----------



## Hackerman (Apr 2, 2016)

Well, I just checked my Satori and one pheno is definitely a late hermie. 

Looking back, I noticed it the first time 2 harvests ago when I found a couple seeds in one of the buds. I didn't really think anything of it at the time. There were some males in the room that didn't show until late so I figured one of the males put a little pollen on one bud before I got him. No big deal. It happens. And, I figured I had a decent seed (although, I lost it anyway. LOL)

Then, the next harvest of the same pheno had about 4 seeds (out of 4 ounces harvest) but I had them in the same room as the Sleestack Skunks that had one hermie pheno so I just figured it was a Sleestack x Satori. Again, I have good genetics and good seeds so they just got tossed.

This crop, I have 2 phenos of Satori and one is doing great with no hermies and this same pheno that I have been re-cloning and not really realizing it was a hermie... has popped a boner again (see the photos). These are only 10 days from harvest (if I go at 63 days).

These seeds were purchased from Attitude and I can even tell you when because I posted here that they had them back in stock. I think it was Attitude, not Herbies but I will go back and check my old post if needed.

They did not come in breeder packs (although I always requested breeder packs from Attitude, I NEVER got them).

OK, now to a different Satori Story.... lol

The Satori pheno that I like is not like any strain I have grown yet. The leaf to bud ratio is extremely high in the actual cola. They look just like the OP's bud that HG said didn't look finished. Mine (the odd high leaf to bud strain) have 21 days left. This is why I bring it up in this thread. My buds look like 3 week mature buds, not 6 week.

Just tossing this out since I seem to be having some of the same situations as the OP.

Oops, forgot the pics...

The first 2 are are the hermie nanners. The next 2 are the buds, them selves. Not bad and (although the HPS light makes them look all golden, they are actually not). The next 2 are the beautiful color that 2 of these plants took. This is an odd effect in that only 2 plants out of 6 (of this same pheno) went purple. The other 4 are a green as ...... uh, grass. LOL

The last 3 shots are the weird buds that I said looked like the OP's. They are very leafy and just COVERED with trichs. I am curious what these will taste like. 

View attachment hermie-1.jpg


View attachment hermie-2.jpg


View attachment hermie-3.jpg


View attachment hermie-4.jpg


View attachment hermie-5.jpg


View attachment hermie-6.jpg


View attachment satori-1.jpg


View attachment satori-2.jpg


View attachment satori-3.jpg


----------



## bud88 (Apr 2, 2016)

Hm. picks 4,5,6, look like the exact same pheno as the one I have...You're dead on about the ratio of leaf to flower too.... definitely not a fun one to trim!
I still have a couple more seeds from the same order that I will pop in the future and hope for different phenos...
THG, I expected more growth than I had but she never exploded like her mother. There wasn't just a few amber either. I would say 10-15%.

I based my harvest on what I've learned here and the maturity of trichomes... I never had a chance to harvest without amber. I am guessing that is why the effect is more laid back than what everyone talks about...
Rose, no seeds, just a bunch of nanners which showed up between 56-64 days...
Its a shame because I have 3 nice clones in my veg tent as well as a couple of plants that were gifted to friends.


----------



## bud88 (Apr 2, 2016)

Not to worry... my Super Lemon Haze is at day 66(harvest is just days away) and that girl is full of grenades..


----------



## bud88 (Apr 2, 2016)

HM, I forgot to mention as far as flavor goes there wasn't much considering how fruity the plants smell was.. I also had low humidity issues during drying which I thought contributed to this. I'm hoping that this time it will dry slower and that I get better flavor.(rh is between 42-56%). 
.Also, nanners on my plant were not as obvious as yours and not noticed until I started trimming. The trim produces some powerful dry sift, and I would imagine if you have enough of it to do a hash run you would get some pretty sweet bubble or dry ice hash.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 2, 2016)

Did the nanners have pollen?  late flowering hermi?


----------



## bud88 (Apr 2, 2016)

It happened in late flower...How do you know if they've got pollen?  Basically while I was trimming I started noticing these little pods. And when I picked around with the end of my trimming scissors out popped the nanners....


----------



## Hackerman (Apr 3, 2016)

88..... did you find any seeds?


----------



## bud88 (Apr 3, 2016)

None so far, but I haven't handled the buds much other than to trim and I wasn't really looking.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 3, 2016)

You can usually see the pollen. Looks like powder.


----------



## bud88 (Apr 4, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> You can usually see the pollen. Looks like powder.



I'm assuming there is none ori would notice. .


----------



## SHOT (Apr 4, 2016)

Congratulations!! Looks perfect and the color is awesome. Yummmm


----------



## bud88 (Apr 5, 2016)

After looking things over, its 15-20% of the buds that have "nanners" and the majority of the buds with them are in the hash/edibles pile. I didn't get the yield from this one like her mother, however I flowered 3 plants inthe 4 x 4 tent this time and just 2 Satori the last grow. Will have to determine which is best after I harvest all three. I think in the long run having a variety(by growing an extra plant or two) is worth losing a little overall yield


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 5, 2016)

im sitting here with 20 regular satori beans from the Tude, mailed stealth. Hoping im not going to see these issues, ugh. now i might have to just go balls out, hahaha and pop all 20, do the ride or die full room to herself


----------



## bud88 (Apr 6, 2016)

I harvested one branch earlier than the rest, and after looking the buds over carefully there is no sign of nanners on that branch. We'll see how the quality of those buds are compared to the rest that was taken at 63 days. Maybe this is just a phenotype that needs to be taken earlier than others....The nanners seem to have occurred between day 56 and 63. So as Hackerman said the pheno seems to be a late flower hermi. In a perfect world I would have found a 8 week phenotype... but we all know nothing is perfect! :48:


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 1, 2016)

:cool2:


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 1, 2016)

bud88 said:


> I harvested one branch earlier than the rest, and after looking the buds over carefully there is no sign of nanners on that branch. We'll see how the quality of those buds are compared to the rest that was taken at 63 days. Maybe this is just a phenotype that needs to be taken earlier than others....The nanners seem to have occurred between day 56 and 63. So as Hackerman said the pheno seems to be a late flower hermi. In a perfect world I would have found a 8 week phenotype... but we all know nothing is perfect! :48:



finding lots of hybrids drop male flowers later into harvests, about the same 60-70 days


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 1, 2016)

Weird--I have grown Satori for almost a decade and have never ever had a hermie.


----------

